# I Hate Having To Do This When I'm Camping



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Created 3/30/08​




​ 
I suspect that everyone has something that they hate to do while camping. Some of the items include:

1) Setting up awning and/or screen room
2) Hanging tacky lights
3) Toting things back and forth between TV and PUP 
4) Leveling a trailer
5) and for the newbies… Backing up into the site when the whole camp ground is watching

Backing up use to be on top of my list, but I practiced and practiced and practiced at my favorite camp ground site on a Sunday afternoon when it was deserted and followed that up by more practice in an empty parking lot until I had backing up nailed.

So what do I hate to do? Setting up the PUP door. First it is a challenge to remove it from hanging on the roof. I have to balance it on my head while I slid the door and frame along it its rail until I reached the side of the PUP and then drop it into place. 

However, the real issue was my PUP roof would not go high enough so I could lock the tabs in place. .
I would push up on the roof, push on the side, take up the stabilizers, turn the roof crank handle one more click hoping that the cables did not break and if that did not work I would use some words that my mother would not approve. But with time I would get the door in place.

Late last year the roof had to be replaced and I jumped at the possibility that my dealer would adjust the new roof. When I went to pick up my PUP, I even asked if they had tested the door and was told yes… so I was very happy, until I tried it myself and found it was worse than before.

Well I thought I’ve would try and fix it myself. I figured I would have to take off the waffle tree cover and adjust the cables but there were no instructions in my manual. However what I found was a simple procedure. The roof cables run by four pulleys near the frame. You adjust the height by pulling the pulley pin and relocating the pulley to an alternative position. Of course I had to raise the roof a foot, slide the beds out and lower the roof so there was slack in the cables.

What was frustrating was that it took about 15 minutes to relocate all four pulleys… much less time than I’ve spent struggling with the door. For pictures on the process check my photogallery

Now that the door issue is resolved, I now have to solve the next thing that I hate doing…. Hauling water from the camp ground spigot and filling up the water tank.

Ruide


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

A great read Ruide! Backing up trailers is not an easy thing to do in the beginning thats for sure, but once you get the hang of it, its a piece of cake.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Tbone, Thank you very much You have won the award of being the first person to post a comment. I was begining to think that no one was reading my blog. However, thanks to you I'm motivated to continue 

Take care.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruide,

He is not the only one that reads it, I do as well. I enjoy reading your posts and seeing the pics, very informative and good reading. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Gosh Todd. Two votes of confidence... I'm on a roll  I might even quit my day job - Just joking.

Seriously, thanks for the positive feedback.

Ruide


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

HA ! Great read. I just bought my pop up a month ago and have had my share of practice already backing up. 
Prior to that the most experience I had backing up was backing up away from the refridgerator during a midnight snack. ! Great information !

Eric
My Camping Review: Keeping In Touch With Nature


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Eric. I'm still laughting as I have this picture of you getting busted by someone late at night saying "BACK AWAY FROM THE FRIDGE NOW."

Happy camping.

Ruide


----------

